
First gene therapy successful against human aging - tsaprailis
http://bioviva-science.com/2016/04/21/first-gene-therapy-successful-against-human-aging/
======
karmajunkie
pseudoscience at its finest. A CEO injecting herself with her company's
experimental gene therapy, written up as a press release? This is a comic book
plotline masquerading as marketing, not science.

~~~
lloyd-christmas
While I agree with the criticism of publication, there have been 7 Nobel prize
winners due to self-experimentation. On top of that:

 _In a remarkable 89% of instances, the self-experiments obtained positive
results in support of a hypothesis or valuable data that had been sought. In
the remaining studies in which results were either negative or inconclusive,
some of the negative results could be viewed as beneficial in directing
investigators into more fruitful avenues of research._

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3298919/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3298919/)

------
maxander
Its definitely nice to know (pending, you know, some actual peer-reviewed
analysis of this case) that telomere-lengthening treatments are possible in
humans, but that's only half of a "successful therapy against human aging."
What are the actual health effects? We still understand aging so poorly that
no single biomarker really represents "biological age," and certainly there is
no scientific consensus on what the root causes are (which may or may not
include: telomere degradation, mitochondrial DNA damage, breakdown-resistant
protein plaques, weaker epigenetic signalling, and the list goes on.)

------
mimo777
She's gonna give herself the cancer.

------
tartuffe78
People are going to get very angry if Haves vs. Have-Nots becomes Dies vs.
Die-Nots.

~~~
manicdee
Only until they are dead.

~~~
x5n1
Over my dead body!

------
NinoScript
Let's hope this actually works and is the first step toward preventing aging.

------
Apofis
So let's say this isn't a bunch of bullshit, what benefit does she stand to
receive from having her telemeters becoming longer again?

------
pigpaws
Isn't this how "I Am Legend" started?

